# Lidl cycling shorts - look here



## gillelive (9 Feb 2011)

Just spotted that Lidl have some cycling shorts and tops on offer this week, no idea if they are any good but they are cheap. One thing that did strike me about the picture of the shorts was............badminton rackets! Why are they in the picture? I didn't realise it was a part of a cyclists kit. 

http://www.lidl.co.u...index_18041.htm


----------



## Zoiders (9 Feb 2011)

They don't seem to be on offer in my area.

A better buy is the Cree torches.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Feb 2011)

Not on offer around here , all i get is the running tights + tops .

Good spot though /


----------



## Zoiders (9 Feb 2011)

They make good off road lights.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_17791.htm


----------



## downfader (9 Feb 2011)

Zoiders said:


> They make good off road lights.
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.u...index_17791.htm




Surely theres no way thats a 4hr burn time. Mind you, I should prolly stop buying lights/torches I should have enough by now.


----------



## Paul_L (9 Feb 2011)

they are on offer round here, but they don't much look like cycling shirts to me. They have collars! And no mention of rear pockets. They do some decent Crane gear but not seen any for a while. 3/4 length zip and 3 decent pockets at the back.


----------



## Cush (9 Feb 2011)

The shorts are on offer from Thursday in our area. Can any one tell me if Lidl and Aldi have the same offers in all there stores.


----------



## Campfire (9 Feb 2011)

I saw the Lidl cycling shorts, they are more like knee length ones. Still I'm going to have a look as they'd be ok for places like York Rally etc.


----------



## markg0vbr (10 Feb 2011)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys2_16991.htm

*Compression Thermal Underwear*

i have some of this and would recommend it.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Feb 2011)

I've often bought decent cycling garb from Lidl... spd/mtb shoes have been the best, but decent shirts too... just nipped out earlier to have a gander at this lot... don't like the shirts (with collar, as pointed out above) and the baggy shorts have metal buttons at the leg hem... possibly not the best (and didn't have my size either)... I'm giving it a miss then.


----------



## her_welshness (10 Feb 2011)

Cush said:


> The shorts are on offer from Thursday in our area. Can any one tell me if Lidl and Aldi have the same offers in all there stores.



No, and they have different dates and different ranges which makes it all the more exciting, keep looking out on the forums for news of them and if I were you, go on the day that they are on sale otherwise they will snapped up!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2011)

Pedant alert ! 



Paul_L said:


> they are on offer round here, but they don't much look like cycling shirts to me. They have collars! And no mention of rear pockets. They do some decent Crane gear but not seen any for a while. 3/4 length zip and 3 decent pockets at the back.



Crane is the sports brand for ALDI, not LIDL, who are, IIRC, 'Movement Session' !!

ALDI stuff is a bit better too, IMHO but I do have some good Lidl kit from way back.




markg0vbr said:


> http://www.aldi.co.u...buys2_16991.htm
> 
> *Compression Thermal Underwear*
> 
> i have some of this and would recommend it.



+ 1 - I took a punt on their compression socks a year back and would definitely go for some leggings/bottoms this time .... if they come here




.


----------



## avalon (10 Feb 2011)

I have bought cycling gear from Aldi and although the quality may not be as good as some of the more expensive stuff, it's good value and has served me well for several years.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2011)

avalon said:


> I have bought cycling gear from Aldi and although the quality may not be as good as some of the more expensive stuff, it's good value and has served me well for several years.



Me too.

I started buying Lidl/Aldi stuff when I was starting to get back into cycling, on the basis that "they say having proper gear makes a difference, so I'll get some of this cheapish stuff, then, if I decide to persist with cycling, I'll upgrade as I go along; if not - not too much damage".

I am persisting with cycling, I have upgraded - but still use quite a lot of the 'original' gear (now 4-5 yrs old and still going strong).

I'm not sure the quality is quite as good now as it was then, though but I would still recommend it for newbies wanting to 'try-before-you-buy' (expensive stuff).


----------



## Cush (10 Feb 2011)

Went and bought a pair of the shorts today and a shirt but there wasnt much choice. Shorts look good for the summer and I will use the shirt in the gym. Also bought two pair of "non slip socks" I.E socks with little studs on the bottom I will keep these for hostels etc. I realy am witing for when the cycle shoes come back in.


----------



## gussington (10 Feb 2011)

Another good place to try is Sports Direct, either online or on your High Street (if you're lucky)
http://www.sportsdirect.com/

I buy Karrimor stuff there and it's pretty cheap. They do padded shorts and trousers, tops with back pockets, and most other stuff you could want. Variable quality depending on brand - but the prices are fantastic!


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> Another good place to try is Sports Direct, either online or on your High Street (if you're lucky)
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/
> 
> I buy Karrimor stuff there and it's pretty cheap. They do padded shorts and trousers, tops with back pockets, and most other stuff you could want. Variable quality depending on brand - but the prices are fantastic!



Whats the padding like? i got some cheap shorts from ebay and i binned them as the padding was worthless and the legs were not wide enough around the thigh for "proper " cycling legs.


----------



## Fnaar (12 Feb 2011)

gussington said:


> Another good place to try is Sports Direct, either online or on your High Street (if you're lucky)
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/
> 
> I buy Karrimor stuff there and it's pretty cheap. They do padded shorts and trousers, tops with back pockets, and most other stuff you could want. Variable quality depending on brand - but the prices are fantastic!



I bought some karrimor stuff there last year... the shirt was OK, but rather big for 'medium' (my usual size for everything).
I also got 'medium' karrimor cycling shorts. While the waist was fine, the leg holes were almost as small as the wrist holes on my jumper! (well, slight exaggeration, but they were so flipping tight that I gave them to a charity shop... hope some very thin legged medium sized cyclist is happy with them


----------



## Mike! (12 Feb 2011)

Got a pair of shoes today, just got to get some cleats or new pedals for my first clipless experience now!


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2011)

Cush said:


> The shorts are on offer from Thursday in our area. Can any one tell me if Lidl and Aldi have the same offers in all there stores.



I suggest you sign up on the Lidl website for their weekly email telling of the special offers at the most convenient branch for you. 

There is no hard sell, just the weekly email which you can stop anytime.


----------



## Cush (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks Snorri I will do that.


----------

